# (V+T) PC Games+Hardware+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2



## TinoZeros (13. Oktober 2009)

hi...biete ein paar meiner Games an...


( PC )
--*Resident Evil 1*
--*Overlord*
--*Medal of Honor Warchest*
--*Summer Athletics 2009*
--*Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts*
*--Supreme Commander+Addon Forged Alliance*
--*Universe at War* *
**--Jedi Knight *
*--Riddick* *Developer"s Cut*
*--Medieval 2 Total War
--Medal of Honor Airborne
--Heroes 5 Tribes of the East
--Tony Hawks Underground 2
--Armed Assault 1+2
--WorldShift
--Call of Juarez
--Paraworld
--Age of Wonders 2
--Knights of the Old Republic 1+2
--GTA 4 (2 mal vorhanden)
--Empire Earth 1 +2
--Legend Hand of God
--Der Pate
--Dragonfarm
--Jurassic Park Trespasser
--Call of Duty World at War
--Dino Island
--Stranglehold
--Kabus 22
--Crysis Maximum Edition (enthällt Crysis+Crysis Warhead+Crysis Wars)
--Operation 7 (inkl. unbenutzte 15 Euro Fiaa Cash)
--Blacksite
--Pro Evolution Soccer 2010

*
*




Kostenlos:Abomination (PC) OVP im Karton NEU verschweisst 2x
*



*
*


Preise sind Verhandlungssache

Versandkosten je nach Menge.

na dann,vielleicht is ja was dabei für den einen oder anderen



nur Verkauf!!


----------



## emrah (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

was willst du für alles haben?


----------



## TinoZeros (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

170 für alles zusammen inklusive Versand....Einzeltitel können natürlich auch erworben werden.


----------



## emrah (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

hmmm in was für einem Zustand sind die Artikel???170 Euro kann ich mir nicht leisten,ist nicht böse gemeint wie weit könntest du mir entgegenkommen?


----------



## TinoZeros (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

sooo Zustand kannst du jetzt oben in der Beschreibung daneben lesen.....mach mir einfach mal einen Preisvorschlag,dann sehen wir wie weit wir auseinander liegen...und wie gesagt Einzelne Titel können auch gekauft werden


----------



## TinoZeros (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

hm keiner Interesse an den Games?


----------



## TinoZeros (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Diablo Hellfire ist verkauft (Update)


----------



## TinoZeros (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## FiredBullet (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

tauschen?
 bist du dazu bereit?
 schau mal in meine Thema " GAmes gegen Games"
 Da sind meine Spiele,denn ich suche auch world in conflict


----------



## TinoZeros (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

so World in Conflict+Addon ist weg wie oben zu lesen


----------



## TinoZeros (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*Update** neue Spiele drin


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

intresse an jericho - suchst du was bestimmtes?


----------



## TinoZeros (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

nee eigtl. nicht,sag mir einfach was du anzubieten hasst,viel. is was für mich dabei


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Mercenaries 2
 Vietcong 2
 Thief 3
 Battlefield 2
 Timeshift
 Stalker: SoC

 (suchst du auch ps2 games?)


----------



## TinoZeros (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

PS2 eher weniger ausser Rollenspiele  ...hab gelesen hier das du Dead Space hasst für den PC...was müsste ich denn da noch drauf zahlen (zusätzlich zu Jericho)...das würde mich nämlich sehr interessieren


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

sry, dead space is vorhin weggegangen. bin nur noch nich dazu gekommen es aus dem thread zu nehmen.


----------



## TinoZeros (1. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

aso hm...also von den gelisteten ist leider nix für mich dabei,trotzdem danke sehr


----------



## TinoZeros (6. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neue Games drin


----------



## TinoZeros (11. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neues Spiel drin-A Vampyre Story


----------



## TinoZeros (12. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*Update* Silent Hill ist verkauft


----------



## kiaro (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> hi...biete ein paar meiner Games an...
> 
> 
> (PC)
> ...


  Also würde die beiden gerne erwerben, wenns möglich ist tauschen.
  Guck für Agebote bitte in meine Signatur.


----------



## TinoZeros (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Hallöchen...ok hab mich umgesehen und ich würde die beiden gegen folgende Spiele tauschen....Flatout Ultimate Carnage,Paraworld,Universe at War,Kane&Lynch,Far Cry...kannst dir ja überlegen


----------



## kiaro (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> Hallöchen...ok hab mich umgesehen und ich würde die beiden gegen folgende Spiele tauschen....Flatout Ultimate Carnage,Paraworld,Universe at War,Kane&Lynch,Far Cry...kannst dir ja überlegen


 Sagen wir Universe At War und Paraworld

 gegen 

 deine beiden Spiele?!


----------



## TinoZeros (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

nein das ist leider unakzeptabel


----------



## TinoZeros (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

**Update** neue Games drin,einfach mal reinschauen


----------



## kiaro (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



kiaro schrieb:


> TinoZeros schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallöchen...ok hab mich umgesehen und ich würde die beiden gegen folgende Spiele tauschen....Flatout Ultimate Carnage,Paraworld,Universe at War,Kane&Lynch,Far Cry...kannst dir ja überlegen
> ...


   dann leg ich noch eins von den pc spielen drauf, als überraschung


----------



## TinoZeros (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

ok pass auf)...zieh Far Cry ab und dann gegen die restlichen 4 Games,dann währ es für mich akzeptabel...Deal?


----------



## kiaro (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> ok pass auf)...zieh Far Cry ab und dann gegen die restlichen 4 Games,dann währ es für mich akzeptabel...Deal?


 nein! 4 gegen 2 is sowas von scheiße.


----------



## TinoZeros (14. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

kein Problem,ich geh nur etwas auch nach dem Wert,und von dem aus würde es hinkommen...ich tausch ja auch kein Risen gegen Gothic 1...es muss schon realistisch bleiben.


----------



## TinoZeros (15. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

**Update** Call of Juarez und Spartan sind weg


----------



## TinoZeros (23. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

+push+


----------



## TinoZeros (26. November 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

**Update*** neue Spiele drin!...(PC)The Witcher mit Nightwish CD im Pappschuber,Supreme Commander Gold....(PS2) Metal Slug 5,GTA Liberty City Storys,....(GC)Medal of Honor European Assault.....einfach mal vorn reinschauen


----------



## TinoZeros (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update*..neue Games..(PC)..Alarmstufe Rot 3,Warhammer Mark of Chaos,Universe at War


----------



## TinoZeros (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* Starcraft+Addon ist weg...neu dazu gekommen ist Zanzarah (PC)


----------



## TinoZeros (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* Zanzarah ist weg


----------



## TinoZeros (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* wenn mir jemand Risen anbieten kann kann er sich auch mehrere aussuchen bei Bedarf hier  man findet dann sicher nenn guten Kompromiss


----------



## TinoZeros (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update** neu dazugekommen sind Silverfall,Bundesliga Manager Hattrick,Space Siege und Koudelka für Ps1


----------



## TinoZeros (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* Ps3 Spiele drin...Motorstorm,Fifa 09,Need for Speed Undercover,Killzone 2


----------



## TinoZeros (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update** kommt noch Jedi Knight für den PC mit dazu,vielleicht eher was für Sammler^^,mit Orginal Karton,Anleitung ect.


----------



## TinoZeros (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* Rocky ist dazugekommen für Gamecube


----------



## TinoZeros (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* Alarmstufe Rot 3 ist weg


----------



## TinoZeros (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* hab jetz eine neue Rubrik in meinem Thread,nennt sich Sonderposten...alle Spiele die unter dieser Rubrik stehen kosten dann maximal 3 Euro (ohne Versandkosten),wer Interesse hat einfach per PM oder hier melden  ...wird regelmäßig aktualisiert,also immer mal reinschauen


----------



## arctosa (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Was würdest du für Bioshock wollen?


----------



## TinoZeros (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

hi arctosa  ...mach mir einfach mal ein Angebot


----------



## arctosa (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Du möchtest es doch verkaufen also mach mach mir maln Preis ^^
 Und ich entscheide dann ob ich dir was von meinem  Wiehnachtsgeld abgebe xD


----------



## TinoZeros (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

ok dann sag ich mal 8 Euro inkl. Versand  im Luftpolsterumschlag


----------



## TinoZeros (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* Bioshock und Zelda Ocarina of Time sind weg


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

+update+ The Witcher und Space Siege sind weg


----------



## TinoZeros (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neu dabei sind die komplette Play the Games Vol.3 (ohne Dungeon Keeper 2) aber ansonsten alles dabei,Klassiker wie Silver und Outcast ect....und Sam and Max Hit the Road


----------



## TinoZeros (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## TinoZeros (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* play the games vol.3 ist weg,MOH für den Gamecube ist weg,Sam &Max für PC auch weg...ansonsten alles was noch vorn drin ist,ist auch noch da soweit   ....neu dazugekommen ist...The Witcher im schickem Steelbook (PC) und Turok 2+Iss superstar Soccer (N64)


----------



## TinoZeros (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neu dabei sind V-Rally N64 und Riddick Developer"s Cut PC


----------



## kiaro (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> (PC)
> *--Riddick* *Developer's Cut*


   Würdest du verkaufen oder tauschen?
 Zum Tauschen guck bitte mal in Meinen Ultimativer Tauschthread.
 Ansonsten könntest du doch einen akzeptablen Preis vorschlagen.

 mfG Marian


----------



## TinoZeros (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



kiaro schrieb:


> TinoZeros schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (PC)
> ...


 
 zum tausch is nix dabei,Preisvorschlag bitte von dir


----------



## kiaro (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

7€ inklusive Versand?


----------



## TinoZeros (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

nee uninteressant,sind das die einzigsten Spiele die du zum tauschen hasst an PC Games in deinem Thread?


----------



## TinoZeros (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neue Games drin...Legend of Dragoon,Final Fantasy 8,Breath of Fire 3+4


----------



## TinoZeros (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neue Sachen drin,einfach mal vorn reinschauen


----------



## TinoZeros (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* einige Sachen sind raus


----------



## Kruesae (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Ich hätte interesse an Supreme Commander + AddOn und Jericho was stellst du dir da so vor?


----------



## TinoZeros (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



Kruesae schrieb:


> Ich hätte interesse an Supreme Commander + AddOn und Jericho was stellst du dir da so vor?


 
 20 inkl.Versand?wenn zu hoch ist bitte Gegenangebot machen


----------



## Kruesae (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Ich fände 15Euro besser oder du legst noch Silverfall oben drauf, dann klingt es gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## TinoZeros (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

20 inkl....für Silverfall,Jericho und SupremeCommander Gold geht klar


----------



## TinoZeros (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* alles noch da


----------



## kiaro (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

6€ inkl. für Riddick?


----------



## TinoZeros (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



kiaro schrieb:


> 6€ inkl. für Riddick?


 
 nee uninteressant


----------



## TinoZeros (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## TinoZeros (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* neue PC Spiele drin,unter anderem Bioshock Steelbook,The Witcher Steelbook usw.  ...alles was vorn steht ist auch noch da


----------



## TinoZeros (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## TinoZeros (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* immernoch alles da was vorn steht..wer mehr kauft kommt natürlich auch billiger weg,also macht Angebote  ..tauschen ist auch möglich natürlich


----------



## TinoZeros (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*   keiner Interesse?


----------



## TinoZeros (2. März 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* neu dabei ist Lost


----------



## TinoZeros (4. März 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* hinter jedem Game steht jetzt meine Preisvorstellung,also schaut ob was dabei ist für euch  ...alle Preise sind OHNE Versandkosten


----------



## TinoZeros (11. März 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## TinoZeros (19. März 2010)

*AW: (V+T) PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

neu dabei sind DIRT 2,Virtua Tennis 2009 und GTA San Andreas


----------



## kiaro (21. März 2010)

Was für Far Cry 2 dabei?


----------



## TinoZeros (21. März 2010)

kiaro schrieb:


> Was für Far Cry 2 dabei?


 
 leider nicht nein


----------



## TinoZeros (29. März 2010)

push


----------



## TinoZeros (8. April 2010)

*push*...alles aktualisiert vorn  nehme nurnoch Kaufangebote an,bei Interesse Preisvorschlag mitteilen


----------



## arctosa (10. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Was willst du für FarCry2 und World in Conflict?
Ein Tausch gegen Risen (promo Version -> Nur SpieleDVD) ist nicht drinnen?


----------



## TinoZeros (10. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

nee tauschen wolltich eigtl. nicht  ...eigtl. nur Geld   ...mach mir einfach mal ein Angebot und ich sag dir dann meins  .mfg.Tino


----------



## arctosa (11. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Hmm ich würd sagen du schöägst mir einen Preis vor   
schließlich willst dus auch verkaufen


----------



## TinoZeros (11. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

20 exklusive ist ok,bin ich mit einverstanden.bei WIC fehlt leider das Handbuch,leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Complete Edition mit Soviet Assault),Far Cry 2 komplett mit Anleitung,übliche Gebrauchsspuren.beide laufen super und machen ne menge Fun  ...Maxi Brief kostet 2,20...mfg. ...wennde einverstanden bist sende mir noch mal deine Adress Daten als Privi Mail,ich sende dir dann Kontodaten.


----------



## TinoZeros (15. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Far Cry 2+World In Conflict Complet sind weg...neu dazu gekommen sind Dungeon Siege 2 und Knights of the Old Republic 2 The Sith Lords.also alles was jetzt noch vorn ist kann man noch käuflich erwerben!


----------



## TinoZeros (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## emrah (21. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

ich habe risen und würde es eventuell tauschen! 

meld dich doch einfach oder schreib hier rein.

gruß nachbar


----------



## TinoZeros (22. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Risen such ich nicht mehr,will nur noch meine Games verkaufen hier


----------



## TinoZeros (22. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update** neu dazugekommen sind der Klassiker Aliens vs. Predator 2 und Dragonfarm


----------



## TinoZeros (27. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* neu dabei ist das Primal Hunt Addon zu AVP 2


----------



## TinoZeros (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push*


----------



## TinoZeros (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* Trespasser und Sims 2 neu dazu gekommen


----------



## tOrnadO-1990 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

Hätte evtl. Interesse an Max Payne 2, Call of Juarez, GTA 4 und CoH Opposing Fronts. Alles Erstausgaben? Zustand?


----------



## TinoZeros (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*



tOrnadO-1990 schrieb:


> Hätte evtl. Interesse an Max Payne 2, Call of Juarez, GTA 4 und CoH Opposing Fronts. Alles Erstausgaben? Zustand?



GTA4 ist im Pappschuber mit Karte usw. (leichte Gebrauchsspuren 2 DVD"s),Oppsing Fronts war eine Grafikkartenbeilage in Papierhülle (leichte bis übliche Gebrauchsspuren),Call of Juarez ist in einer CD Hülle (leichte bis übliche Gebrauchsspuren).Alle Games laufen einwandfrei.

Max Payne 2 ist leider schon weg,hab ich bloß vergessen zu aktualisieren,wird aber nachgeholt


----------



## TinoZeros (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*push* alles noch drin von vorn  

Neu dabei sind Call of Duty World at War,Dino Island und Stranglehold


----------



## TinoZeros (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games+Gamecube+N64+PS1+PS2*

*update* neu dabei sind Crysis Maximum Edition,Kabus 22 und Operation 7


----------



## Bluemaster (23. Mai 2010)

Kann euch folgende Games für den PC anbieten:

The Ghostbusters - The Video Games OVP UK-Version

Alone in the Dark (200 gebraucht nur einmal installiert


Bioshock 1 gebraucht auch nur einmal auf dem Rechner installiert UK-Version



Viele Grüße


Stefan


----------



## TinoZeros (25. Mai 2010)

*push* Alles noch drin was vorn steht


----------



## TinoZeros (27. Mai 2010)

*push* noch ein GTA 4 dazugekommen


----------



## TinoZeros (27. Mai 2010)

*update* Lost ist weg und hat einen neuen Besitzer    Die anderen sind alle noch zu haben


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Mai 2010)

*update* Blacksite is neu dazugekommen


----------



## TinoZeros (2. Juni 2010)

*push*


----------



## TinoZeros (6. Juni 2010)

*push*


----------

